

Snapvine.com: Thanks for the memories - cryptnoob
http://snapvine.com/

======
cryptnoob
I'd love to know what happened. $20M is a lot to pay, to then shut the doors.

~~~
truebosko
Talent acquisition? [Not cited, just a guess.]

